# Back splash tile cutter



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

I have a 28 inch slide cutter by Rubi now that I use for everything and it is a great cutter. But I hate setting it up in a kitchen for tiny back splash tiles or subway tile. Anyone have a high quality smaller slide cutter that works good for smaller tile? 
Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Take a look at the sigma pull style cutters.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

rtnscustom said:


> I have a 28 inch slide cutter by Rubi now that I use for everything and it is a great cutter. But I hate setting it up in a kitchen for tiny back splash tiles or subway tile. Anyone have a high quality smaller slide cutter that works good for smaller tile?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk




I've been looking at these but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Superior-Tile-Cutter


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

I did cut my teeth on an old superior. Not a bad idea. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

What a coincidence, I was doing some work on my friend's house (retired journeyman carpenter) the other week and he asked me to do some subway tiles. Pulled out his ~30 year old Superior tile snapper and it cut like a dream. Something about the base form factor and ergonomics just makes it really nice and stable. I'm no tile guy, but I have used sigma, montolit, and rubi cutters, but that little Superior is my favourite for small tiles. The one I was using is in the second picture linked above, #2A-10


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the smallest Sigma cutter for backsplashes, it works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

The six inch? 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have a small Sigma cutter i think it is a 14 in


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

What's the deal with guys who want to set up a 9000 pound wet saw for jobs like that? Anyone else know guys like that?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> What's the deal with guys who want to set up a 9000 pound wet saw for jobs like that? Anyone else know guys like that?


I had to do that for a company I worked for a few years back... No other option than the Dewalt wet saw for 4 edge cuts, and 4 outlet cuts on a galley kitchen backsplash.


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

I know, i went a time where i only had a side grinder (like 9 months) and i got used to bite seeing up my old 110 pound target wet saw. I definitely only set that sucker up for jobs over 7-800 feet. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

What are you using to cut glass tile back splash. Seems 2 out of 3 I do are glass.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

rtnscustom said:


> The six inch?
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk




I believe it cuts up to 12", just barely though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

gowings said:


> What are you using to cut glass tile back splash. Seems 2 out of 3 I do are glass.


I have a table top wet saw with a glass blade on it. What do you use? Because i hate that thing! 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

TaylorMadeAB said:


> I believe it cuts up to 12", just barely though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dude's like $300. I can't make myself. Are they really as good as they say? 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

I never had good luck with those slider tile cutters of any size. I found it especially hard to cut tile into small pieces...ie 4 inches or less. It's a bit frustrating to keep cracking tiles.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

rtnscustom said:


> That dude's like $300. I can't make myself. Are they really as good as they say?
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk




You'll make your money back in 2 jobs easy. Having a mosaic mat is helpful for the sheets of tiny tiles. My sigma can cut as little as 3/4" off a tile, sometimes less if it's a soft ceramic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

TaylorMadeAB said:


> You'll make your money back in 2 jobs easy. Having a mosaic mat is helpful for the sheets of tiny tiles. My sigma can cut as little as 3/4" off a tile, sometimes less if it's a soft ceramic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damm, I need to look into these Sigma cutters. :thumbsup:


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

kirkdc said:


> I never had good luck with those slider tile cutters of any size. I found it especially hard to cut tile into small pieces...ie 4 inches or less. It's a bit frustrating to keep cracking tiles.


Do you do a lot of tile work? It's a huge time saver

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## rtnscustom (May 13, 2017)

TaylorMadeAB said:


> You'll make your money back in 2 jobs easy. Having a mosaic mat is helpful for the sheets of tiny tiles. My sigma can cut as little as 3/4" off a tile, sometimes less if it's a soft ceramic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a mosaic mat?

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

rtnscustom said:


> What's a mosaic mat?
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk












It gives those little mosaic tiles a solid base when you cut them. This one is made by Montolit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkdc (Feb 16, 2017)

rtnscustom said:


> Do you do a lot of tile work? It's a huge time saver
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



not much as of late but they sound sweet...and yeah quicker and no wet saw mess.


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

kirkdc said:


> I never had good luck with those slider tile cutters of any size. I found it especially hard to cut tile into small pieces...ie 4 inches or less. It's a bit frustrating to keep cracking tiles.


There may have been an issue of tool quality/maintenance/setup or perhaps your technique. if the wheel is dull or handle height is too high or low, they don't break right. Rarely do I have tiles crack/shatter, but bad breaks do happen and I need to clean up a bur. 

I do nearly all my cuts on the snapper. It's very consistent down to 1" cuts, below that it's not as useful/reliable. Play around with the height on some scrap tile.


----------

